# Hope this is right place:Land help.



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

hello,

hm where to start, I don't want to say to much on a public forum n all. Well I guess see my husband and his brother was willed 180 acres of land by his grandma who passed away 13 years ago. Problem is his parents have never probated the will and the land is still in his grandparents name. His parents want to retire on the land and basically have a 3rd house to themselves. My husband and I want to build a house on the land and let his parents live in the current house (which will be his brothers house and his brother is in agreement to this.) but they will not give the land to my husband and his brother. down right refused to probate the will for so many stupid reasons (ie cost to much, his room is to messy etc). were to the point of living at there house in nyc. don't want to rent a place or buy a place because we have this land. not even allowed to go to the land with out there knowledge. So we like need a lawyer yes? but hm like who? I'm from WV where this type thing (at least in my family) never happens and the land is in CT. ---- confusing to me. any advice? will anyone get in trouble for it not being probated for so long? we are not even allowed to pay the taxes on the land (now 3 years back owed cause they do not pay it. we started to pay for it anyway) . hm ya thats about it I'm just confused and need help!


Thanks
Mariah


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

i think best to hire a a probate lawyer where the land is located. get a consultation where you can explain what is happening. take all the documents you have with you and i dunno, maybe invite the inlaws so no secrecy creates misunderstanding. when my aunt died everything was handled very quickly. best wishes


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

If property taxes aren't paid, the county will take it for back taxes & sell it.
You better get this taken care of as soon as possible.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

180 acres isn't big enough to hide from your ill willed relatives. Run away.

Let the family cash any share your husband has in it.


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks, we are in the contact with the tax office, we are safe (the taxes are sub $50K) which is the limit for them to take it in ct. anyone know of a good lawyer in ct? (danbury area)

Mariah


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

You need a lawyer. Your inlaws have no right to not probate the will. That is not legal. It does not matter what your inlaws want, a will has to be probated.


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

ya I know I need a lawyer. but I dont know where to find one! 


mariah


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Get a legal defense, then run away.


----------



## Mulegirl (Oct 6, 2010)

Audrima said:


> ya I know I need a lawyer. but I dont know where to find one!
> 
> 
> mariah


Google search for probate lawyer and the zip code, or spend a few days in town and ask around. It shouldn't be too hard to find one with the internet.


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

guess I will have to take that crap shot. thanks 


M


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you really want to deal with this for 10-20 years? Cash out, move on.


----------



## JillyG (Jan 6, 2014)

Probate lawyers should be run of the mill. They have nothing to gain nothing to loose. Pick one. There is a lot of paper work that needs to be done. Do not wait for his parents to cause the property to be lost to taxes.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Martindale is the go to source to research and select lawyers especially if you're not in the area. The link is below. They used to publish the listings which can be found in some larger libraries. They look like a small set of encyclopedias. You can also get a yellow pages directory through the phone company for that area. When needed I've gotten foreign phone books and ones in the US that way. I would avoid the obvious ambulance chasers that also happen to do probate work and write wills.

http://www.martindale.com/


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks Darren! we will look there


----------



## SashayXP (Apr 26, 2008)

do you know who was named the executor of the will? If it was the parents, there are typically laws in place to prevent the executor from profiting from the will (or not probating the will and just keeping everything) and if it was someone other than the parents is that person dead? I am kind of in agreement with lonely tree about fighting with relatives but on the other hand I would not ever let go of 100+ acre that was mine either. If the parents are the executor they need to be forewarned that not probating the will is not acceptable and is in fact a punishable offense...maybe that will gain their grudged participation and cooperation...or not. Good luck!


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

I honestly don't know who the executor is. but my husband's father is the oldest living relative left. and is power if atterny we believe. At least he is the one with the only copy of the will.

M


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

Were seeing a lawyer on tuesday. Wish us luck!


m


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2014)

Good luck..it sucks to be in this situation with greedy family members!

Btw..you would be about hour away from me.


----------



## Mommajay (Mar 3, 2014)

Audrima if it doesn't work on Saturday let me know. I'm from the area and had a firm handle my dad's nonexistent will and probate.


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

thanks,  I will do that, I just hope I picked a ok person. I went with 
Mulvey & Korotash in Danbury.


----------



## kytrucker (Mar 26, 2014)

Any probate lawyer will be able to tell you your rights under the law. If there was only one copy of the will leaving the land to your husband and his brother, there is a good chance it no longer exists. Hope you all have not waited too long. Did anyone ever see it? 180 acres in CT is probably worth a lot. It's likely that your in-laws were not happy with your husbands grandmothers decision to leave the land to their children.


----------



## Audrima (Jan 19, 2014)

yes, my husband has seen it, heck it's in the office just below me lol. it's been 13 years since her passing so ya long time. honestly the land is taxed assest on it is only $230K. ya there not happy about it. but the will is the will ya know? I just don't want it to cost us more than we can afford to pay. we still have the back 12K in taxes to pay!


Mariah


----------



## vpapai (Nov 18, 2010)

This is not an uncommon problem. Usually exists where a spouse or grandparent(s) have passed on and left real estate. Any decent probate attorney can handle this situation. If the present occupants have not paid the taxes, there may be an offset available to the heirs. Also, there may be different types of ownership interests that may have an impact on the rights of the various heirs. Hire your attorney and probate the will. There should be no cause for bad feeling, especially if it has been to your detriment.


----------

